# Hello.



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi everyone. My name is Joe, I'm male and I'm 34 and live in Leicester in the UK. I'm looking to get into martial arts because I think it's a good way to get fit, build confidence and get a bit disciplined. I've done exactly nothing up to now so it's going to be a huge learning curve. I emailed my local Taekwondo club this week for information so hopefully they'll get back to me soon and I can get started. So if anyone has any advice please let me have it. I'm completely new to all of this.  I know I'm not super old but I'm not 7 so I'm guessing it might be a bit harder to get the whole flexibility thing for adult learner initially? Any tips about anything would be great. I'll probably put loads of posts about obvious stuff over the next few months.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey no problem posting obvious stuff if you're actually committed to it. But one thing don't use people for advice on what style as we're all biased in our own way, not a bad thing but we're not you only you know what you'll like and don't be afraid of looking bad on your first class no one expects you to be Bruce lee when you walk in the door and the instructor has seen a wide range of natural abilities and your age is fine I know one who started karate when he was 75 so you'll be fine just enjoy it and have fun at the end of the day that's what it's all about


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Hey no problem posting obvious stuff if you're actually committed to it. But one thing don't use people for advice on what style as we're all biased in our own way, not a bad thing but we're not you only you know what you'll like and don't be afraid of looking bad on your first class no one expects you to be Bruce lee when you walk in the door and the instructor has seen a wide range of natural abilities and your age is fine I know one who started karate when he was 75 so you'll be fine just enjoy it and have fun at the end of the day that's what it's all about



Ha, yeah, I fully expect to flailing about like some idiot initially but it won't last forever I know. To be honest it's primarily for the fitness and confidence. I used to go cycling but I had a bad accident a few years ago and fell out of love with it. Also I absolutely hate going to the gym on my own. So doing something like this in a class is perfect for me. 

I'm looking at Taekwondo because the club is super close to where I live and I went to see it at London 2012 and loved watching it. But I'm pretty sure I'll update people with my progress just for encouragement really. 

Also if a 75 year old can do it then I have nothing to worry about. Actually this reminds me of a story if I digress briefly, I did astrophysics at uni and one of the guys in my first year was in his 90's doing a pure maths degree. Age isn't a barrier to anything! It's really worth remembering!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.
Best advice: Get off your butt and train. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.
> Best advice: Get off your butt and train. That's really all there is to it.



Ok, it's simple! Thanks a lot!


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 18, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Ok, it's simple! Thanks a lot!



  A number of years back, a very experienced Japanese instructor was asked by one of our newer students what he thought the hardest thing about the sword art we were practicing was. His answer is absolutely accurate, and I remind others of it often. He said "The most difficult thing about learning *any* martial art, is going to the dojo regularly. If you can master that one part, then everything else will take care of itself!"

  Welcome to the madness!  
.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, RTK. Go sign up at the dojo and have fun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Joe, I'm male and I'm 34 and live in Leicester in the UK. I'm looking to get into martial arts because I think it's a good way to get fit, build confidence and get a bit disciplined. I've done exactly nothing up to now so it's going to be a huge learning curve. I emailed my local Taekwondo club this week for information so hopefully they'll get back to me soon and I can get started. So if anyone has any advice please let me have it. I'm completely new to all of this.  I know I'm not super old but I'm not 7 so I'm guessing it might be a bit harder to get the whole flexibility thing for adult learner initially? Any tips about anything would be great. I'll probably put loads of posts about obvious stuff over the next few months.


My best advice? Have fun. Seriously. Enjoy the hell out of your training when you can, because that gets you through the boring parts.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Looking forward to hearing your experiences.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello! Well I heard back from them today and I'm going for a taster lesson next week. Hopefully that'll go well and I can push on from there. And thanks for all the positive messages. It does help someone who's new to all this.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 19, 2016)

Excellent! Let us know how your first lesson goes.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> live in Leicester in the UK



Hey somebody has to!  Welcome to MT, nice to have another Brit here. I read your other thread, the place you are trying looks pretty good ( I'm not a TKD person though lol) Leicester is actually well served by martial arts places so there's a good choice, I know a lot of the BJJ and MMA people there. A friend of mine often does seminars there on various things, she was an MMA fighter but also has a Doctorate in maths ( I think it's more than that but it's way above my head) and also is an osteopath so she'll cover a wide range of martial arts stuff. worth looking out for. Sounds like you're on the same level academically, I hope you are a fan of Prof. Brian Cox too ( he's the only one who can make science understandable to me!) lol.

Enjoy your first lessons!

PS instructors much prefer shy people to loudmouths who know it alls


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 20, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I hope you are a fan of Prof. Brian Cox too ( he's the only one who can make science understandable to me!) lol.



Yes, he's very good. Infinite Monkey Cage on BBC Radio 4. 



Tez3 said:


> PS instructors much prefer shy people to loudmouths who know it alls



This is me.


----------

